# I Spy a promotion - GTP makes Senior Trainee Analyst



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Alex*:4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers:
*Just spotted your new colours. First hurdle crossed. Well done. Keep it up.*


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations. keep up the good work


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations Alex. Nice job indeed. :4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

:4-clap::4-cheers:


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Congratulations Alex. You deserve it.:4-clap:ray:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Thank you guys for your kind words and congrats.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice work Alex. Congrats.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Congratulations Alex*:4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers:

*A Job well done!!...now get stuck into curing those computers with nasties.* :laugh:

Kind Regards,


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ Go The Power: Congrats!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats Alex :4-clap:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Thank you for your congrats.


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Way to Go - GTP


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Thank you Adam


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Great job! Congratulations! Keep up the good work!


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats and Power to the people :4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Thank you Indoril Nerevar and Sandman55.



> Power to the people


That is a good song :grin:


----------

